# Help!!: car jolts when i accelerate



## Mvd7280 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a 97 jetta 2.0...I will be driving in gear, and ill lay off the gas and the rpms will start to drop...but when i hit the gas to accelerate, my car jolts whenever i hit the gas..any ideas anyone?..

any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mvd7280 (Apr 29, 2010)

i have replaced my distributer, rotor, wires and spark plugs...the coil seems to be fine...i believe it may have something to do with the fuel? Maybe i need new fuel injectors? i have no idea...there is also no check engline light on


----------



## Mvd7280 (Apr 29, 2010)

still cant find the problem..


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

I'll take a shot in the dark is your car an automatic and have over 100k mikes on it????????


----------



## Mvd7280 (Apr 29, 2010)

manual..2.0 4 cyl..but it does have over 100k


----------



## digraph (Jul 23, 1999)

My guess without knowing anything is the engine mounts need replacing.

If you are accelerating moderately and pull your foot off the gas quickly, do you feel a jolt too?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Another vote here for motor mounts.


----------



## Mvd7280 (Apr 29, 2010)

ill check my motor mounts but i believe they are fine, i have recently replaced my transmission mount with a g60 corrado mount. .


----------



## Mvd7280 (Apr 29, 2010)

digraph said:


> My guess without knowing anything is the engine mounts need replacing.
> 
> If you are accelerating moderately and pull your foot off the gas quickly, do you feel a jolt too?


Nope...it just jolts when i press on the gas, from slowing down.


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

bump i have the same problem, all new mounts as of 2 weeks ago. new cap, rotor, plugs, and plug wires too. its more of a sudden surge/buck and itll jerk you forward real quick then accelerate??? because my 2.0 does the same thing when i slightly step on the throttle after slowing down too


----------



## ovdvdub19 (Jan 15, 2010)

zachass o2 said:


> bump i have the same problem, all new mounts as of 2 weeks ago. new cap, rotor, plugs, and plug wires too. its more of a sudden surge/buck and itll jerk you forward real quick then accelerate??? because my 2.0 does the same thing when i slightly step on the throttle after slowing down too





Mvd7280 said:


> Nope...it just jolts when i press on the gas, from slowing down.


 
Check your control arm bushings mine was doing the same so i replaced motor mounts with no difference, Then I attacked the control arm bushings and what do you know it fixed the problem.


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

ovdvdub19 said:


> Check your control arm bushings mine was doing the same so i replaced motor mounts with no difference, Then I attacked the control arm bushings and what do you know it fixed the problem.


new motor mounts all 3
polyurethane bushings in the control arms

its nothing mount/suspension related. its a jolt from the motor..... while accelerating


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

Check the TPS (throttle position sensor) and the steering rack along with any bolt you touched. If it's not in the tune of the car (it idles fine) some ting is loose!!!


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

skip57 said:


> Check the TPS (throttle position sensor) and the steering rack along with any bolt you touched. If it's not in the tune of the car (it idles fine) some ting is loose!!!


all steering rack bushings were replaced as well as inner tie rod ends :thumbup:

how would the tps make the car jolt like that though?


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

zachass o2 said:


> how would the tps make the car jolt like that though?


i have this issue sometimes with my mk3. i have a really aggressive chip and its calling on all the sensors to go past their "safe" limits and its causing all the parts to show whether or not they are good or bad. my tps is one of them showing that its done. sometimes the idle seeks and finds and jumps around when im holding steady at around 2000 rpms or even 3000 rpms. i did a data log on my friends vag-com and it said at idle the throttle plate was open 66% when it should be at like 4% or whatever the small percentage is, it can never be fully closed or the car wont run. the voltage was fine, but when you got on the gas, it was telling the computer that it was closing, and at WOT it was coming up as open 20%. you'd be suprised what things can go wrong with cars, and its usually something you rull out. get a hold of a vag-com or someone who does and data log it.i think the tps is on chart 140 or something. good luck.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

i also agree that motor mounts and control arm bushings could do this. i had all bad mount and bad bushings when i first got my mk3 and it knocked and jerked around like crazy. after did all of that, it was great, untill one of the mounts went again. just a tip, dont buy car parts made in india. went through 3 sets of balls joints in 2 years and a set of motor mounts before going with wrd poly motor mounts.


----------



## skip57 (Nov 7, 2008)

The values the TPS puts out is what the ECM works from as DUDEMAN08 said. A VAGCOM can answer a lot of questions


----------



## dentate gyrus (Jun 6, 2007)

I had the exact same issue with my 2000 Jetta (2.0 AEG) when I bought it. It would buck and jolt when accelerating. I replaced all mounts, spark plugs and wires and swapped MAF sensor with proven working one. Cleaned throttle body. Nothing changed until I replaced coil pack, which was last suspect on the list, as it did not have any cracks and looked just fine. That resolved the problem completely.


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

dentate gyrus said:


> I had the exact same issue with my 2000 Jetta (2.0 AEG) when I bought it. It would buck and jolt when accelerating. I replaced all mounts, spark plugs and wires and swapped MAF sensor with proven working one. Cleaned throttle body. Nothing changed until I replaced *coil pack*, which was last suspect on the list, as it did not have any cracks and looked just fine. That resolved the problem completely.


That'd be my guess...


----------



## epaparo (Oct 1, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Mvd7280 (Apr 29, 2010)

:thumbup: Thanks for all your help guys, i still havent found the problem, the motor mounts look fine, and i could change the bushing on my control arms, but im gonna try and get a new ignition coil first and see what happens from there


----------



## Mvd7280 (Apr 29, 2010)

got a new ignition coil...still havent found the problem, i guess next on the list is to try the control arm bushings..


----------



## VWKnookie (Apr 26, 2011)

*same deal 95 GL 200,xxxmiles*

did everything i could Ignition oil motor mounts...and nothing changed out my fuel filter and the problem nearly disappeared next thing on the list is replacing fuel pump it sound like a majority of this happens becuz of the fuel system


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

VWKnookie said:


> did everything i could Ignition oil motor mounts...and nothing changed out my fuel filter and the problem nearly disappeared next thing on the list is replacing fuel pump it sound like a majority of this happens becuz of the fuel system


check your relays in the fuse box, i did all the things you listed above except iu swapped out injectors instead of fuel filter. go to start my car one day and it wont start, notice one of the relays rattled itself loose and popped it back in it started right up and it runs better than ever and the bucking was eliminated


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

throttle position sensor is like the pump in a carburator when accelerating will cause a flat spot. 
+4 platinum plugs are bad, I hope you're not using them.
is the aif flow sensor clean? try accelerating with clutch disengaged then release the clutch?


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

Mvd7280 said:


> I have a 97 jetta 2.0...I will be driving in gear, and ill lay off the gas and the rpms will start to drop...but when i hit the gas to accelerate, my car jolts whenever i hit the gas..any ideas anyone?..
> 
> any help will be greatly appreciated.


When you say jolt, what do you mean? Is there a clunk, bang, pop, click? Does the engine misfire? Can you feel the jolt in the seat or the floor? Does it happen when the car is stationary and revving the engine or under load only? 

Don't replace anything else until you have found the problem. You will waste a lot of money "trying" things.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

I had this same problem. It would buck really bad when stepping on the gas any where between 1500-4000 rpm. Ended up being the supercharger so I sold it and but a turbo. Its much smoother now.:thumbup:


----------



## Mvd7280 (Apr 29, 2010)

97VWJett said:


> When you say jolt, what do you mean? Is there a clunk, bang, pop, click? Does the engine misfire? Can you feel the jolt in the seat or the floor? Does it happen when the car is stationary and revving the engine or under load only?
> 
> Don't replace anything else until you have found the problem. You will waste a lot of money "trying" things.


No noise or clunk, but the car will jolt when easing on the gas, as if the car shakes pretty hard when stepping on the gas. Ive replaced my motor mounts so far, and it is still doing the same.


----------



## bjkroll (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, if you replaced all of the ignition / tune up things you specified (and your DAMN sure its not a tuning / misfire issue) its probably one of the many bushings underneath your care. You really should be able to tell the difference from a suspension issue compared to a engine management issue... or maybe thats just me.

Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mvd7280 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah the only thing left for me, could be the bushings, maybe control arms?? 




bjkroll said:


> Well, if you replaced all of the ignition / tune up things you specified (and your DAMN sure its not a tuning / misfire issue) its probably one of the many bushings underneath your care. You really should be able to tell the difference from a suspension issue compared to a engine management issue... or maybe thats just me.
> 
> Good luck!! :thumbup:


----------

